# حديد الواحات البحرية



## أكرم كيلاني (17 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخوة الكرام 
أقوم في هذه الفترة بعمل مشروع تخرج عن استخراج وتجهيز خامات الحديد من منطقة الواحات البحرية 
ومنطقة الدراسة هي منطقة الحارة 
ولا أجد أي معلومات جيولوجية أو خرائط عن هذه المنطقة 
فهل يمكن لأحد مساعدتي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​*


----------



## أشرف الشربينى (8 أكتوبر 2012)

عليك الذهاب الى الهيئة العامة للثروة المعدنية و عنوانها - 3 طريق صلاح سالم بالعباسية بجوار مسجد الرحمن الرحيم - وستجد هناك كل ما تريده و أكثر


----------

